# 2020 (16th Anniversary) Logo Contest



## jeff (Nov 1, 2019)

*IT'S TIME FOR THE
16th Anniversary Logo Contest!*!

**** $250 Cash Prize ****

Enter via email (see below) by *Sunday, Nov 17, 2019*.​
Welcome to the 2020 IAP _*Anniversary Logo Design Contest*_. You design it, and the members vote on it. The winning logo ends up on whatever items we produce for our anniversary celebration ("The Bash") in February 2020.

We're looking for logos which:

have clean, simple lines in black and white
have elements of pens, the IAP, penmaking, etc.
contains the number "16" or "XVI", or the word "sixteen", "sixteenth", or some other commonly recognized symbol for 16.
has some reference to our anniversary. Such as the phrase "16th Anniversary", or "16 Years of Penmaking", or some other indication that we are commemorating another year of existence of the IAP.
have an aspect ratio no greater than 2:1 (The larger dimension no more than twice the smaller dimension.)
You MAY (as the 2009, 2010, 2011, 2012, 2013, 2014,  2015, 2016, 2017, 2018, and 2019 logos did) incorporate the IAP logo into your submission.

HERE is the vector file of our web logo. A "simplified" version of our logo is available. It's the one we use for embroidery and it has fewer lines inside the oval. You are welcome to use that one instead of the "standard" version linked above. (If you incorporate our logo, I strongly suggest the simplified version. It's much cleaner looking on items.)

The Contest

*Entries will be accepted until approximately midnight US Eastern time on November 17, 2019. *

The winning logo will be selected by a single 7 day vote by the members.

If more than 8 logos are entered, an additional, 5-day semi-final vote may be added to down-select a smaller number of entries.
If fewer than 3 logos are entered, the contest may be canceled, or one of the submitted logos may be chosen by other means.

two rounds of member voting; a 5-day semi-final round to select the top 3, and a 7-day final round to select the winner.

The names of the members submitting entries will not be revealed until after the final voting. So, *DO NOT POST YOUR ENTRY ANYWHERE!!!* Submit it by email as described below.

If you win, we may ask you to tweak your design somewhat to fit our needs, then it will become the official 16th anniversary IAP logo. It will appear on our annual run of limited edition coffee mugs, and other items we may choose to produce, and will appear on the front page of our site for at least the month of February, 2020.

The Prize

*The winner will receive:*

$250 USD delivered via PayPal
Your choice of two of the items we produce with your logo. (Two mugs, a shirt and a mug, etc.)
Submitting Your Entry

*DO NOT POST YOUR ENTRY!!*

You may submit up to *two entries*. If you submit two, they should be substantially different from each other.
There is no fee for entry.
Entries become the property of Penturners.org, LLC
Submit your entry by email to: logo16 ("at" penturners.org). *Please put "2019 Logo Contest Entry"* in the subject field of your email. I acknowledge all entries by replying to your submission email. If you don't hear from me within 24 hours of receipt, send me a PM. *PLEASE include your IAP member name.*
*If you submit more than one entry, please send them in separate emails*. Once you submit an entry, please don't send a revision in a later email. *Make sure what you submit is your final entry*.
Entries should be jpg images of your digitally created entry, at 800px in the largest dimension. (If you win, ideally we'd like your design in a vector file, but for the contest submission, a jpg is required.)
Only members of The IAP/penturners.org as of the date and time of this posting are eligible.
Sorry, members of the management team and moderators, you're not eligible!
*Additional Information:*

The logo you submit will be voted upon exactly as you submit it. We won't do any cleanup or tweaking until after the winner is selected.
If your submission includes any elements which are not your own creation, you must have full rights to distribute the elements included with your design, as well as the right to convey ownership to Penturners.org, LLC.
The submitted logos must be black and white, not gray scale or color. (If we produce items which we decide would benefit from color in the logo, we'll ask you to add color.)
If you have questions or concerns, Start a conversation with me, or post here (If you post, please don't quote this entire text!)

GOOD LUCK TO ALL WHO ENTER!!


----------



## edicehouse (Nov 6, 2019)

Does this mean IAP now gets to drive?


----------



## jeff (Nov 6, 2019)

edicehouse said:


> Does this mean IAP now gets to drive?


Ed, I don't understand the question!


----------



## edicehouse (Nov 6, 2019)

jeff said:


> Ed, I don't understand the question!


With IAP turning 16 years, a lot of states that is when kids can get their drivers license.


----------



## jeff (Nov 6, 2019)

Oh yeah. I get it now!


----------



## jttheclockman (Nov 6, 2019)

When the IAP turns 21 here we all can start drinking then.


----------



## jeff (Nov 8, 2019)

Just one entry so far.  

Plenty of time left to design that winning logo!


----------



## TonyL (Nov 9, 2019)

I am going to give this a shot.  I care barely draw a square box....we will see


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Nov 9, 2019)

I'd throw a few together, but I'm not eligible!  Step up, people!


----------



## jeff (Nov 9, 2019)

By request, I've uploaded a jpg version of the simplified logo

Simplified JPG logo


----------



## jttheclockman (Nov 9, 2019)

jeff said:


> By request, I've uploaded a jpg version of the simplified logo
> 
> Simplified JPG logo


I need 5 more computer screens to see that logo Jeff


----------



## TonyL (Nov 10, 2019)

I see a lot of free trial software to create a log, but don't really know what I am doing. Can anyone suggest an application for someone who can't draw? Thank you.


----------



## TonyL (Nov 10, 2019)

jttheclockman said:


> I need 5 more computer screens to see that logo Jeff


That was funny.  Simply press the Ctrl key and then the - (minus) key while still pressing the Ctrl key to make the image smaller. Press Ctrl and + to make it larger.


----------



## jttheclockman (Nov 10, 2019)

TonyL said:


> That was funny.  Simply press the Ctrl key and then the - (minus) key while still pressing the Ctrl key to make the image smaller. Press Ctrl and + to make it larger.


My eyes were blinded I could not find the keyboard.


----------



## bsshog40 (Nov 10, 2019)

TonyL said:


> I see a lot of free trial software to create a log, but don't really know what I am doing. Can anyone suggest an application for someone who can't draw? Thank you.


I have 2 programs that I use Tony. An older version of photoshop elements which I did have to pay for. A good drawing program is Inkscape. Not sure if it's free as it was already on my PC when I bought it a couple years ago.


----------



## CREID (Nov 10, 2019)

TonyL said:


> That was funny.  Simply press the Ctrl key and then the - (minus) key while still pressing the Ctrl key to make the image smaller. Press Ctrl and + to make it larger.


I was gonna say that.


----------



## TonyL (Nov 10, 2019)

bsshog40 said:


> I have 2 programs that I use Tony. An older version of photoshop elements which I did have to pay for. A good drawing program is Inkscape. Not sure if it's free as it was already on my PC when I bought it a couple years ago.


Thank you.


----------



## jeff (Nov 17, 2019)

At this time I've received three entries. If you sent a logo and did not receive an acknowledgement from me, please start a conversation with me

The results of this poll suggested that we should have had more than that. If you voted that you 'd enter, and you did not, I'd be interested to hear what changed your mind.


----------



## TonyL (Nov 17, 2019)

jeff said:


> At this time I've received three entries. If you sent a logo and did not receive an acknowledgement from me, please start a conversation with me
> 
> The results of this poll suggested that we should have had more than that. If you voted that you 'd enter, and you did not, I'd be interested to hear what changed your mind.


I am never going to make it despite plenty of time to submit. I thought I would be able to  cut and paste some in copyright-free images and then add some of my own text, but I am never going to make it.  My apologies. Inkscape is free and looks pretty cool, but there is a learning curve.


----------



## jeff (Nov 18, 2019)

OK folks. Logo contest entry period has expired. We have 3 logos to choose from.  I'll post the vote tonight.


----------

